# Fireplace booboo



## Stonebriar (Aug 26, 2017)

My wife somehow knocked this off.  Is there anything I can do to fix it besides knocking out the mortar and re mortaring?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 26, 2017)

Thickened epoxy would probably work just fine.  If you apply it carefully with no squeeze out it might not even show.  JB Weld would be a suitable product.  What you'll need to do is find a 
way to "clamp" it with some pressure until it cures, but that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## dlane (Aug 26, 2017)

I used some construction adhesive , pl 400 I think , stronger than mortar


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 26, 2017)

CLEAN and DRY are your friends... 
And be sure to apply pressure until it cures (hours, or overnight)
Then choose a strong bonding adhesive or cement (not mortar)... and you should be fine


----------



## Moderatemixed (Aug 26, 2017)

I veneered a fire box for down at the dock in that stuff. PL Premium Construction adhesive and you are good to go.  Use gloves and you will need something to support it in position for 12 hours (overkill).  After it cures it will be the strongest surface in the house, lol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 26, 2017)

Gorilla Glue is your friend in that situation.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 26, 2017)

Double back tape would hold too . The car mounting type once stuck its stuck. So STICK IT AND FORGET IT .lol


----------



## tq60 (Aug 27, 2017)

The construction stuff is best.

If you can get double stick tape to stick then small amount can be used to hold until cured.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Aug 27, 2017)

construction adhesive and gorilla tape to hold it till cured


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 27, 2017)

I heard Bazooka works great.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Someone above already  recommend it; Gorilla Glue is amazing and a little goes a long way as it expands into all the little crevices to hold on tight.  You will need to dampen the surface of the pieces to be glued together and find a way to securely hold it in place for 24hrs but that stuff works really well.  Be sure to place some type of spacer between the bottom edge and the next brick it the mortar line is missing which would keep it from slipping down before it has time to set.  Be sure to Read  and follow the directions on the bottle to the T and you should be good to go.


----------

